# Went out Again Last Night



## Redneck Bowfisher (Feb 14, 2009)

Just went out again last night and here are the new pics.

10 - perch
1 - Bass (caught with rod n reel) 
3 - Mullet 
3 - Catfish


























We ended up losing three arrows last night. And on reel broke on us lol


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

I may take some heat for this, but I hope others will back me if they see fit, but that bass looks like it was shot.... if not, more power to you, and congrats on a good day of fish stickin...


----------

